

scala-zeromq - thread-safe ZeroMQ sockets for Scala - ninjakeyboard
https://github.com/mDialog/scala-zeromq

======
z0r
The 0mq extension included with Akka has serious design problems, so I'm happy
that mDialog has let us open source this. (I didn't write it, but I've worked
on issues we've had using the original Akka extension). The Akka actor
wrapping each 0mq socket sends itself a message to trigger a poll, which
blocks for a configurable period of time. Messages easily queue up both in the
actor's mailbox and on the 0mq socket. The default settings for the extension
leave you with very high latency and poor throughput, but even if you modify
the polling frequency and timeout you end up trading heavy CPU usage for what
ends up being increased but still capped latency and throughput improvements.

------
Inufu
This is awesome, wish it'd been there a week earlier!

You should try to get it included on the official zeromq site:
<http://www.zeromq.org/bindings:scala-binding>

------
chrisdinn
Getting a "Sorry, this tree took too long to generate." from Github on this
project. Was working fine earlier, what gives?

